# Users of LCDSmartie



## jfb9301 (Feb 12, 2005)

The author of LCDSmartie is trying to develop a plugin that accesses the "shared memory" of ATITool.

He has one minor problem, he does not own a ATI video card, so can not even alpha test this plugin.  Right now I am the only one alpha testing, so hopefully some of you are interested in getting this working.

right now it is possible to display

3D Mode (maybe)- for some reason I'm currently miss-detecting my mode and indicates that I am in 3D at all times
Memory Clock
Current environment Temp
Current GPU Temp
Minimum environment Temp
Average environment Temp
Minimum GPU Temp

More alpha testers will mean better support for this.

Thanks w1zzard for giving us the "shared memory" info, and thanks to all developing ATITool, without which my X700 Pro would never run like a X700 XT.


----------



## jfb9301 (Feb 12, 2005)

Note, you wouldn't even need a LCD display to alpha test this.  All you need to do is install LCDSmartie 5.3, and the plugin.  Then you can alpha test using the onscreen display for LCDSmartie.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Feb 12, 2005)

add some links and i might be willing to test this.


----------



## clansley (Feb 12, 2005)

I've just sent another build to jfb9301 - There's no point others testing it until I'm happy that we have correctly mapped the shared memory.

Hopefully a link will be posted within a few hours.


----------



## jfb9301 (Feb 12, 2005)

clansley has made Alpha3 Public release.

available for download from sourceforge.  http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/atitoolplugin.html

fully functioning for
2D/3D mode
Core Freq
Mem Freq
Core Temp
Environment Temp

Min/Ave/Max for both Core and Environment Temp


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Feb 12, 2005)

Cheers I'll try that if I can get an ATi system running.


----------

